# I Need A Postive Id On This Guy.



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5141703748


__
https://flic.kr/p/5141700338

I need an ID on this guy.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

_S. altuvei_


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

The store could not ID him ether.



Piranha_man said:


> _S. altuvei_


Really you think so?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I disagree. This fish has clear eyes. Altuvei has red.

Looks to me like:

Serrasalmus Eigenmanni

*clear eyes
*V-type caudal fin
*Concave head
*the picture without the flash you can clearly see a humeral spot

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/eigenmanni.html


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

here is another pic out of the water.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5141216863


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

I stick with my ID. Always take pictures with no flash.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

The pics with no flash are not comming out good.

the fish does not have the black spot on the gill like the eigenmanni

http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=s_eigenmanni


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

ksls said:


> View attachment 197491


Could be but the anal fin is red.

or could I have a specie that is unknown







wishing

Cool I grabbed him for $34.99


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Sounds like you've got a pretty good deal.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Might not be big enough for eyes to turn red yet. Looks like a pacu.lol got good deal for fish you don't see that often!


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Might not be big enough for eyes to turn red yet. Looks like a pacu.lol got good deal for fish you don't see that often!


eewww dont say its a pacu


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like S. eigenmanni to me


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Silver dollar. lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

S. serrulatus is also a possibility...often hard to distinguish them from eigenmanni.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Good price for any serra that size. Doesnt look like a common rhom comp or sanch so either way it will probably be something less common like an eigemanni but it will be easier to tell with age and size


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. eigenmanni


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Great buy for that Piranha, what ever species he turns out to be he is well worth the $34 bucks


----------

